# Pushed a little hard...................



## Straightliner (Dec 6, 2006)

Oops. I was trying to make as much room as I could. It's my car lot and I'm losing real estate fast!!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

lol i got stuck like that preety bad back in december 4' of snow i was trying to stack high and the front frame was sitting on the snow bank. it tooks 4 bags of ice melt and a heavy right foot to get myself out.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

looks like you had some fun.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*WIGGLE THAT BLADE OUTTA THERE......LOOKS LIKE ITS FLUFFY ENOUGH SNOW .......NICE PICTURE BY THE WAY THANKS*


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

nickplowing1972;540887 said:


> *WIGGLE THAT BLADE OUTTA THERE..*


*

anyone ever blow a line when doing that?*


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

One of the guys I plow with lost reverse when he was up in a pile so he just wiggled the plow left to right while on the gas preety good in forward he got a lot of wierd looks from people lol.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

car lot... Is that truck for sale? If you break something, do you build it into the price at all?


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

jimaug87;540941 said:


> car lot... Is that truck for sale? If you break something, do you build it into the price at all?


I have a feeling the truck isn't for sale....


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

You must not have seen my advise - "Don't let snow get in your A-frame".

I've been in that spot a couple of times. Nothing works except a shovel.


----------



## slappysdump (Jan 27, 2008)

That same thing happened to me Sat a.m.--tried to wiggle it out, no luck. Ended up digging the plow out of the pile--took about 20 min.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

THATS WHAT SHE SAID!!! lol I had to based on the title


----------



## Straightliner (Dec 6, 2006)

jimaug87;540941 said:


> car lot... Is that truck for sale? If you break something, do you build it into the price at all?


Not for sale.

Nope the cars are worth what the cars are worth. If I break it I just make less!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Mick;540986 said:


> You must not have seen my advise - "Don't let snow get in your A-frame".
> 
> I've been in that spot a couple of times. Nothing works except a shovel.


Mick, you couldnt be more right on this one, I have been hung up a few times on snow banks, but this year with all the big storms we have recieved I didnt get stuck once in a bank.

Probably because I stoped ramming hard into the banks.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pic...the snow looks fluffy so wiggling it should do the trick... Is that a hiniker blade?


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

You gotta do what's needed with what you have for tools. If all you have a is a plow truck and not a loader, Bob cat, etc. Pushing them back as far as possible sometimes is necessary. I never popped a line. I do it sometimes half a blade at a time with the blade angled. Hitting it strait may just pack it in. I know you don't want to beet the truck so just go a little at a time and not when it's frozen solid.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;545376 said:


> Nice pic...the snow looks fluffy so wiggling it should do the trick... Is that a hiniker blade?


ya thats a Hiniker


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Straightliner;540849 said:


> View attachment 37494
> 
> 
> Oops. I was trying to make as much room as I could. It's my car lot and I'm losing real estate fast!!


Been there done that. BUT not since I got my V-plow. Now I can stack twice as high without the fear of getting hung up.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

What kind of truck?


----------



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

Looks like a mid 90's Chevy 1500


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

knock on wood ahvent had that problem as well since i ot the v blade


----------

